# Rendering a SU drawing.



## houtslager

*HELP* 

Need to render this drawing to make a very serious presentation to 
a new client. Have tried for a couple of hours today with Kerkythea 
alas poor HS - no luck 





[/img]

can anyone help, a bottle of whisky will be made available on gaining this commision.

an extremely frustrated HS -ready to throw PC outta de window :evil:


----------



## SketchUp Guru

I wish I was at home so I could render it for you. I'd be more than happy to if I was. Can it wait until this coming weekend?


----------



## garywayne

HS. 

Have you tried chatting with the "Google Sketchup community". You will find them in the "HELP" menu.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wizbongre

Dave R":2stxfx76 said:


> I wish I was at home so I could render it for you. I'd be more than happy to if I was. Can it wait until this coming weekend?



Hi,

I'm curious how you go about rendering images? Is this something that could be included as an extra step at the end of the Armoire tutorial or is it too unrelated (different software, etc.) ?

Thanks,

Gareth.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Gareth, rendering does require software other than SketchUp. I use Kerkythea and although I can get results I'm not very good at it. Probably not qualified to do a tutorial on it. When I get home from my trip I should be able to at least give an idea of how I got the rendered images I posted of the Armoire.

In the meantime you might want to Google up Kerkythea and take a look. There are some good tutorials there and the software is free.


----------



## wizbongre

Dave R":22gyua3h said:


> Gareth, rendering does require software other than SketchUp. I use Kerkythea and although I can get results I'm not very good at it. Probably not qualified to do a tutorial on it. When I get home from my trip I should be able to at least give an idea of how I got the rendered images I posted of the Armoire.
> 
> In the meantime you might want to Google up Kerkythea and take a look. There are some good tutorials there and the software is free.



Hi Dave,

Thanks for the quick response - guess what I will be doing tonight?! 

Gareth.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Making a Kerkythea tutorial?


----------



## houtslager

well I don't know about any others, gut I sure coulod do with one 

bloody thing has me pulling my hair out  :evil:


----------



## wizbongre

Dave R":29b1b6si said:


> Making a Kerkythea tutorial?


lol - not quite!


----------



## Argee

Dave R":p04mlryi said:


> In the meantime you might want to Google up Kerkythea and take a look. There are some good tutorials there and the software is free.


I thought that I'd have a go at this, only to find that my (free) version of Google SketchUp (5.0.295) doesn't export the 3D files that the programme needs to work with. Help file says that 3D export is only in Pro version 5. Have I missed something here? 

Ray.


----------



## andrewm

Argee":2rwijbl8 said:


> Dave R":2rwijbl8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime you might want to Google up Kerkythea and take a look. There are some good tutorials there and the software is free.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that I'd have a go at this, only to find that my (free) version of Google SketchUp (5.0.295) doesn't export the 3D files that the programme needs to work with. Help file says that 3D export is only in Pro version 5. Have I missed something here?
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...


Yes, you will be needing the SU2K ruby script for exporting Sketchup files in the XML format required for Kerkythea. You can get it here.

Andrew


----------



## garywayne

Hi Ray.

I still don't understand what you lot are on about, but I have the free one and I think you are right. I only have Google earth, and 2D in my export menu.


----------



## Argee

andrewm":11ivhfub said:


> Yes, you will be needing the SU2K ruby script for exporting Sketchup files in the XML format required for Kerkythea. You can get it here.


Brilliant - thanks, Andrew! More software to play about with 

*Gary*, the free version doesn't export 3D models for rendering. The link from Andrew is for a plug-in that overcomes this.

Ray.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

That is correct. GSU doesn't export the OBJ or 3DS files that you'd need but there is a Ruby script to make the export. It also exports cameras (page views) and lights if you've made them.


----------



## houtslager

huh what ?????????/

could someone please provide a translation :? :wink: 

oh and explain how to install some of these RB sripts I have downloaded a few, but I am buggered if I can work out how to get then to work in SU :evil: :? 

HS busy liming a cabinet even at this bleeding hour :?


----------



## SketchUp Guru

HS, which version of SU are you using? The free version cannot natively export the proper files for Kerkythea or other rendering applications. The non-free versions can. The SU2K ruby script will allow you to export a file that can be opened in K. When it is run, it generates the file including cameras which are based on the current view or pages you have established in SU.

As far as what to do with the .RB files, put them into the Plugins file under SketchUp. Also open the folder called Examples in the Plugins folder. Copy the file called *sketchup.rb* and paste it into the plugins folder. After that, when you open SU, you should have a Plugins menu. There will probably be some entries in the Plugins menu now.

Note that not all Ruby plugins will be found in the Plugins menu. Some will appear in other menus. For example, Bezier Curves will appear in the Draw menu.


----------



## houtslager

I have the full pro version - 2 weeks after buying it, Google bought SU and issued a free version. :evil: 

I think the next grand meet, I 'll bring my laptop and get one of the other SU guru's to assit in that.
Do you think that you will be able to render my SU idea Dave ?

Do you want the .skp file ?

all the best from HS amongst timber drying :? 

in my living room :shock:


----------



## SketchUp Guru

HS, I'm home now. If you'd like, e-mail the SKP to me and I'll give it a shot.

Do you still have my e-mail address?


----------



## SketchUp Guru

HS? Did you fall off the planet? :shock:


----------



## SketchUp Guru

This is a rendering I just did right in SketchUp using a new plugin called Podium. It's the beta version which is somewhat limited but it is free to download. The final version won't be free but will have a lot of additional features including higher output resolution options.

I think this render took about a minute and I did no setup. I just opened the plugin, chose the larger of two render size options and clicked Render. Not too bad for free and easy. BTW, this was the design I came up with for Byron's shed project. He modified it a little bit. 

You can get it here: http://www.suplugins.com/

Note: I have no financial interest. I just thought this was a great way for folks to get a more realistic look from SU with minimal work.


----------



## garywayne

Hi Dave.

1. Can this be used with Google SU free :?:
2. If so, do I need anything else to run it :?:
3. Do I load it into the "PLUGIN" file :?:


----------



## Slim

Dave, thats fantastic.

Thanks very much for pointing it out.

I have just applied it to the TV stand we were dicussing in the other post. It looks almost photo-realistic.







Great... and free. Although It would certainetly be worth buying the full version if its not too expenseive.

Its so easy to use. For people who don't have expensive 3d rendering software or lack the knowledge of how to do it... Get this NOW.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Gary, yes this will work in Google SketchUp. No, just load it into SU. I saved the EXE file into the Plugins folder and ran it from there. It does all the installation work. Once you have it installed, look for Podium in the Plugins menu.

Slim, that looks great !


----------



## garywayne

Thanks Dave. Your a diamond.


----------



## garywayne

No, I can't get it to work. Well, it doesn't show up in any of the drop down menu's anyway.

Any solutions anyone :?:


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Did you have SU open when you installed Podium? If so, close SU and repoen so Podium will show up in the Plugins menu.

If not, look at the Plugins folder and tell me what files you have in the folder called Podium.


----------



## garywayne

Su was closed when I uploaded Podium. I even rebooted my PC.

List of files in PODIUM:-
podium.so
podium_render.dll
podium-exterior.skp
podium_interior.skp
podium-omni_light.skp
settings.xml
unins000.dat
unins000.exe


----------



## Nick W

Podium looks pretty good so far. Here's a little something I made earlier


----------



## Nick W

And here's another one


----------



## garywayne

For all those that has the same problem as me, if any, I have fixed it.





When I uploaded the program it put a folder called "PLUGINS" which contained a file named: podium_load.rb, into my already existing "PLUGINS" folder.





All I did was move the podium_load.rb file into my original "PLUGINS" folder.





I now have Podium in the plugin drop down menu in the program.





If I haven't explained that very well, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Gary, I'm glad you got that worked out. I was still trying to figure out what the problem was. I wonder what that file was that you deleted? Where did you get it?

Nick, those look pretty good. Not bad for a freebie, huh?


----------



## gidon

Thanks for the pointer Dave - very nifty! Hope they keep a free low res version going - don't think I could justify the $200 asking price for hobby use!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Gidon, remember there's always Kerkythea which, while not quite as easy to use, is free. It really isn't all that difficult to use either.


----------



## garywayne

Dave. 

I didn't delete anything.

I just moved this file (podium_load.rb ) from the plugins folder that was downloaded by the program, to the original plugins folder.


----------



## gidon

Hi Dave
Yes - have that installed and have tried that too. Need to put some more time into it when I get a chance.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Gary, it's strange that you had to do that. I just looked and found Podium_load in the Plugins folder but I didn't put it there manually. It went there automatically during the installation.

Gidon, I'm still far from an expert but I seem to be making Kerkythea do what I want most of the time. The SU2KT script sure makes it handy because it exports cameras from the pages you create in SU. I think with a bit more practice it'll start to make some sense. It's sure a lot easier than Blender.


----------



## gidon

Dave R":19gn6u8r said:


> <snip> It's sure a lot easier than Blender.



Agreed! I tend to play with these things in fits and starts. I did start playing with that script and it made things a lot easier.

As an aside, we had an architect come round the other day to give us a quote. She pulled out some fancy 3d models that are part of the basic price - done in guess what - Sketchup! it was very impressive. Other architects would only offer 3d views for big bucks.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Gidon, I think SU is getting to be the tool for architects.


----------



## Nick W

OK Dave, which renderer was that then?


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Podium--new beta version released yesterday.


----------



## Nick W

Having tried Podium and KT in the last couple of days and nights :roll: (and you're a terriable man Dave, for making me do it, oh yes you are, and oh yes you did, don't you try and deny it now), I think that Podium has the better promise for the future in that it is more aligned with the KISS principles of SU, though I can well see that KT is more powerful/flexible.

I just like being able to define the camera point, lights, materials all within SU and then get the rendering done from within SU, so even if Podium does end up costing, I will probably be going with it.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Who? Me? Oh no, not me. I'd never do anything like that to you , Nick. ou must be thinking of someone else. :twisted: :lol: 

I agree with you. I think for the ease of use, Podium is going to be the renderer of choice for SketchUp. I still like some of the things I can do with KT that won't be available in Podium but most of the time I'll prefer to bang out the Podium render instead.

As for lighting, I was making light emitting materials--basically surfaces drawn in SU rather than adding lights in KT. It feels more like setting up softboxes and other studio lighting as I would do if I were actually making photographs in a studio. Easier to think about that way.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Added a wee bit more light and did a little bit of post Podium processing.


----------



## Steve Maskery

This is all very impressive guys. I've only had one quick go with it and I didn't like what came out, but I think that may be something to do with the textures I had.

So Dave, what's going to be the subject of your next eagerly awaited tutorial? I'd sure benefit from something about rendering, how to set up cameras, lighting etc. And I bet I'm not alone.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Steve, I was just waiting for you to come up with a suggestion. 

Actually, I've been busy doing preventive maintenance on 32 anesthesia machines and haven't had much time for anything else.

I could do a short tutorial on how I set up a SketchUp model for rendering but I'm certainly no expoert on the rendering end. I think the tutorial on the armoire which I'm sure most folks thought would never end, covered so much stuff, I'm not really sure what's left.

While I'm working up the rendering tutorial, why don't you all chat amongst yourselves? Come up with some more ideas for me.


----------



## Nick W

As rendered by Podium




As built


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Cool, Nick!.

Is that with the newest version of Podium? Did you adjust the quality sliders up or is that the fastest render setting?


----------



## Nick W

I just did a download, but I didn't see any sliders. Do I need to look elsewhere for the beta?


----------



## Steve Maskery

Nick that is absolutely fantastic. Both the SU and the real thing. Excellent. Tell me, how did you join the curved drawer sides to the drawer front?


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Nick, Click on the little arrow in the right corner of the dialog box and then choose Settings.


----------



## Nick W

Steve,

I very carefully shaped the leading edges of the sides to fit the back of the front :? and then inserted two Miller dowels  

Dave,

I don't got no Settings option there.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Nick W":vhrcv8iw said:


> I ... inserted two Miller dowels



Neil will be delighted! 

TVM for the info.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Nick, the current beta version is 1.1. It should look like this:




And when you click on Settings you get a new box with a couple of sliders, thusly:


----------



## Nick W

OK Dave, so I don't have the beta. I have Preview version 1.0. Where do I get the beta from?


----------



## SketchUp Guru

They are both beta versions. Go to the suplugins.com site and scroll down a bit. There's a link spread across the page with a date of Dec 10th as the last day. Click on that link.


----------



## Nick W

Thanks Dave, got it now. Shame the link on the download page doesn't get you 1.1.


----------

